# Ricing in CP soap?



## Anthony0327 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello,

So I attempted to make a Cold Process soap cake and I think I might have gone a little over my head. I had ricing, well, at least I think I did. I attached an image below to show you what happen. Do you think this could have been from mixing the lye and the oils too hot? I might have mixed them a little to hot as I was talking to someone while taking the temps. I know it is not the oil because I have used this oil before (Crafters Choice Pumpkin pie) and I did not have this issue.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 22, 2017)

That looks like riding to me.

Full recipe and method would help us troubleshoot specifics.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 22, 2017)

Did you mold the soap? How does it look now?

I don't know what's going on. I doesn't look like any ricing that I've ever had - it's very uniform. I've had a similar texture in my recipe a couple of times but I soap cold and they were unfragranced.

Since you suspect your oils were very warm, and you used a fragrance that has spice elements (which are known for often causing heating) I'd look out for your soap overheating/separating. Are you familiar with what a gelling soap looks like?
If you end up with areas or puddles of oil on the soap surface, then it's separating from too much overheating.

btw Anthony, it's good to have you on the forum! I have 3 boys about your age; they and their friends are just amazing people and you remind me of them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 22, 2017)

What else is in there? What's the whole recipe and process?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 22, 2017)

That is ricing that looks like you continued to SB to get it together. Ironically I just had it happen with an fo today that did not rice when I tested the fragrance. Temp can make a difference, this was a larger batch than my 1lb test batch and was a little warmer than I usually soap. I got mine together enough to look like yours and molded it. Will see tomorrow if it is a viable soap. LOL, mine was almost the same color!


----------



## Anthony0327 (Oct 22, 2017)

It's great to be on the forum!


----------



## Anthony0327 (Oct 22, 2017)

The Recipe is 

Coconut Oil - 30%
Palm Oil - 30%
Olive Oil - 30%
Rice brain oil - 10%

I think it really could have been the heat. I never ever had this issue with this fragrance and this is the one I have been using the most. I soaped with my lye water at 137 ( I know, I got distracted). I am going to try again but have a lower temp.


----------



## Susie (Oct 22, 2017)

It is definitely ricing, and it looks like you continued to stick blend, like Carolyn said.  Which is exactly what you should do!  Stick blend the bejeebers out of it!  Then, the second it goes back together, mold!  Don't try to stick blend in the mold unless you have lots more room than you think you need.  I know this from experience.


----------

